# Laser Options



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks a member of the site, I now know that the Glock 35 I want to buy isn't hot, so I'm going to pick it up tomorrow.  I'd like to get a laser for it.  I saw an ad for laser lyte, seemed like an interesting concept.  It appealed to me because I wouldn't have to get a special holster for it or shell out the $$ for Crimson Trace.  I was wondering if any one had used one or had any thoughts about it.  I wondered how the sight would hold up to the whiplash effect of the slide cycling forward and backwards when it fired, and whether firing the weapon would make the laser jump around crazily.  Thoughts?

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0070303713271a.shtml


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 16, 2010)

for a personally carried weapon... a laser doesn't identify the target to ensure that it's a threat...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have never used a LaserLyte so no info for that. What I will say is that most of the people I know that use a laser, stop using their sights and rely on the lazer as a sighting device. I would recommend if you do opt to put a lazer on your pistol, insure that you practice as much with your sights as you do the lazer device.

Personally I am not a lazer fan, if it were me I would spend the lazer device money on more ammo.:2c:


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm a fan of the Crimson Trace Laser grips over anything else out there on the market.  Their a tad expensive but you won't be disappointed in Their ease of use, battery life and simple installation. 

You won't need any holster modifications either. 

I wasn't really a fan either of Laser sighting devices until I took Larry Vickers Tactical Pistol course.  Who was I to denounce a secondary sighting device ?  He took us through unorthodox shooting advantages with the laser  and proper use of the laser in low light and dark conditions.  My shooting improved greatly with the Crimson Trace grips. 

You just have to know what their use is for.  Personally Mara, I wouldn't waste my money on those lasers that you are looking at.  They are going to lose their zero on the first recoil of that pistol.  Just my .02.

Here is Larry Vickers take on Crimson Trace. 




> Visible Lasers & CTC Lasergrips
> As many of you know I am a consultant for Crimson Trace Lasergrips. I am sure some of you will quit reading right now expecting this to be a “puff piece” talking about how great they are and not admitting any downside. Those of you in that category certainly don’t know me very well. The following is the reality of visible lasers & CTC Lasergrips according to Larry Vickers with no punches pulled.
> 
> I used to think, like many others, that pistol lasers were a joke. Fortunately for me I have not had to eat as much crow over this topic as my good friend Ken Hackathorn but I have eaten my fair share. After giving them an honest assessment here is what it really boils down to: a laser on a pistol offers much the same advantages as red dot reflex sights on a carbine or SMG. Under stress shooting scenarios they make shooting a handgun a much easier task; they are a very useful tool in the toolbox.
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 17, 2010)

Look at the LaserLyte customer reviews, 3.2 out of 5.  They may be posting the better reviews, but folks aint too happy.
I have CTC on my M-9's and wife Kimber.  Love them.  I still use my iron sight (daylite shooting), but the CTC is nice for low vis/night time stuff.
The CTC is also a great teaching aid when you have someone with a crappy shot group, you can see the beam move as they dryfire.
The shooter still needs some basic skils this (as others have said) is another tool in the kit.


----------

